# 05/21 Raw Discussion Thread: How will Sami Zayn “expose” Bobby Lashley?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Times Union Center, Albany, NY*​


> According to Sami Zayn, Bobby Lashley hasn’t been truthful about his past, and to expose the powerhouse to the WWE Universe, he’s inviting Lashley’s three older sisters to Monday Night Raw in Albany, N.Y.











*How will Sami Zayn “expose” Bobby Lashley?*​


> In a sit-down interview with Renee Young on the May 7 edition of Raw, Bobby Lashley revealed that his positive outlook and unmatched athleticism are owed largely to being raised alongside three unique older sisters, who remain a large part of his life today.
> 
> However, Sami Zayn — who sustained “vertigo” as a result of Lashley’s signature stalling suplex — claims that there are details surrounding Lashley’s past that the former ECW Champion has chosen to omit.
> 
> Zayn revealed this past Monday night that he’s reached out to Lashley’s sisters via Facebook and that his true story is far different from what we’ve been told. The outspoken Superstar has invited Lashley’s sisters to Raw in Albany, N.Y., so we can learn all about the “real” Bobby Lashley. What exactly does Zayn have planned?











*Will The Big Dog’s rampage continue?*​


> This past Monday night on Raw, Roman Reigns got some much-needed payback against Jinder Mahal — who cost The Big Dog a Money in the Bank Qualifying Match — by pummeling The Modern Day Maharaja and then Spearing him through a wall.
> 
> The attack prevented Mahal from competing in the night’s Money in the Bank Qualifying Match main event — a bout won by his replacement, Kevin Owens.
> 
> Will we see another brutal confrontation between Reigns and Mahal this Monday night?











*Which Raw Superstars will join the Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match?*​


> The Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match is really starting to take shape, with Raw’s Alexa Bliss and SmackDown LIVE’s Becky Lynch joining Ember Moon and Charlotte Flair in a match to determine who will get a Women’s Championship opportunity at the time and place of their choosing.
> 
> There are two Team Red opportunities remaining. Who will be next to qualify? We’ll find out on Raw.











*How will Raw’s male Superstars gain “Money” momentum?*​


> The Team Red side of the Men’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match is set, with Finn Bálor, Braun Strowman, Bobby Roode and Kevin Owens — who was granted a second chance to qualify for the bout by Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon — confirmed for the high-stakes confrontation on June 17.
> 
> These four Raw Superstars, The Miz, Rusev, a member of The New Day and a fourth SmackDown LIVE Superstar will slug it out for the life-changing contract, but with several weeks remaining until WWE Money in the Bank, all of these competitors will be looking to pull ahead of the pack as the event approaches. Who will stand tallest this week?











*Who will be next to challenge Seth Rollins?*​


> Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins has already turned back Mojo Rawley and Kevin Owens in back-to-back Open Challenges, and he will likely continue this exciting tradition this week on Raw.
> 
> Superstars are undoubtedly lining up for their chance to unseat “Monday Night Rollins.” Will The Kingslayer’s reign come to an end at the hands of a surprise challenger?











*Nia Jax prepares to face The Baddest Woman on the Planet*​


> Last Monday morning at the NBCUniversal Upfront in New York City, Nia Jax chose Ronda Rousey to be her next challenger for the Raw Women’s Championship, and Rousey agreed to do battle at WWE Money in the Bank on Sunday, June 17.
> 
> The encounter seemed amicable enough, but one has to wonder what’s going through the minds of The Irresistible Force and The Baddest Woman on the Planet as the bout approaches. Expect some fallout from last week’s challenge this Monday night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on Sami, we all know you are mad at Lashley because he didn't rate you 5 stars for that Uber trip you gave him.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sami is about to give us 2018’s answer to Bayley: This is your life


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait to see the bullshit they pull with Lashley's sisters. JJ return is a must, I'm getting restless


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I like how Sami is given a little time away from Owens I think his Mic work is one of the more entertaining things about Raw right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> Sami is about to give us 2018’s answer to Bayley: This is your life


Yeah I don't think this feud with Sami will do Lashley any favors.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nothing against Sami, but Lashley should be higher up the card against the bigger names. They've killed his return unfortunately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fattest Woman on the Planet vs. The Baddest Woman on the Planet. :vince$


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

What amazing feud are we going to have this week on Raw?

Sami Zayn vs Lashley. 

:trolldog 

'Unmissable action' :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jesus this looks like the fucking pits aside from whatever Seth does. Maybe you can throw Drew in there too. This is really a show of two people right now.

Should I watch just to see how bad it is or should I not bother? Last week I turned off mid-show. The week before I laughed at how bad it was.

:hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for Lashley to be exposed. :zayn3


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's Shelton's mama all over again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. This sounds like it's going to be another level of awful









Save us Rollins :rollins


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jedah said:


> It's Shelton's mama all over again.


That's my worst case scenario, it's going to be sad if they Bayley him before he ever gets started.




I'll tune in, but other than the intrigue of what got Kurt to come around to doing what's best for business (which I assume is a title shot, or a place in the MITB match for JJ) there's not much to be excited about here.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Only worth watching for Braun...everything else is pure shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Prediction: Seth will be the best part of RAW. I'm goddamn Nostradamus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> Prediction: Seth will be the best part of RAW. I'm goddamn Nostradamus.



My God, you're right! 

Your powers cannot be questioned!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

It's sad that Rollins and Strowman continue to be the best parts of Raw for me. Everything else feels like a train wreck.

It sucks what they're doing with Lashley. As if him doing interviews about his personal life wasn't bad enough, tomorrow night is going to be disastrous for him.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I've always wanted to see Jerry Springer return to WWE so it's nice of Sami to invite him back for a talk show.
Okay yeah this is just fucking terrible. I'm not even looking forward to anything Ronda or Seth does.
On the bright side Seth seems to be replacing Lesnar as the main champion now so that's something nice.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I feel for Sami for being put with Bobby Lashely, Zayn deserves better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun and Rollins are the only things of real interest at the moment. Rest is just meh as this latest preview shows. Even with MITB coming up, its all so flat and whatever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun and Rollins still the only reason to actually tune into this show.

Who cares what happens with Zayn and Lashley? They've already destroyed Lashley's character and Zayn is such a shit heel it's pointless. Just have Lashley kick the shit out of Zayn and move on.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Can't remember a hyped return/debut who fell flat as fast as Lashley has...

The fact that this Zayn/Lashley segment is gonna be almost a year to the date of the Bayley 'This is Your Life' segment is pretty worrying. I fear it's gonna be a similar situation. Zayn, like Bliss, is a very good promo, but if the material is anything similar then this is gonna be an absolute trainwreck.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sami going to get buried by Lashley at MITB fpalm

And LOL at people categorizing Braun with Rollins, Rollins is so much more entertaining it's not even funny. Braun is boring as fuck, surprised people are still interested in what he does every week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why do I feel like the segment with Sami's segment with Bobby's sisters will be "Old Day" and "This is Your Life: Bayley" levels of bad.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Could Bobby Lashley get a Bayley level of burial - Tune in Monday night to find out!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It does suck for Sami to draw the Lashley card, but it could be worse. He could have been saddled with Big Ass. :bryan2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Sami going to get buried by Lashley at MITB fpalm
> 
> And LOL at people categorizing Braun with Rollins, Rollins is so much more entertaining it's not even funny. Braun is boring as fuck, surprised people are still interested in what he does every week.


lol @ people saying Rollins name in the same sentence as Braun.

Braun is so much more entertaining and actually a badass. Rollins is...and always has been a boring waste of time..at least I can get a snack when he comes out.

Braun is LITERALLY the *only *reason to watch Raw period. DB is the only reason to watch SD.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> lol @ people saying Rollins name in the same sentence as Braun.
> 
> Braun is so much more entertaining and actually a badass. Rollins is...and always has been a boring waste of time..at least I can get a snack when he comes out.
> 
> Braun is LITERALLY the *only *reason to watch Raw period. DB is the only reason to watch SD.


Badass :lmao More like a giant goof.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Badass :lmao More like a giant goof.


Tag teams with a 10 year old at Mania :lmao :lmao 

Comes out with glasses on and calls himself "Brains" :lmao :lmao

"Badass"

Man this show if full of geeks.....Lashley, Braun, Sami Zayn, Reigns, Jinder, Owens, Matt and Bray :lmao :lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This show is full of boring fucks ugh, Roman, Rollins, Sami, Owens..everyone besides Braun...ugh.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

skipping raw again


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Why do I feel like the segment with Sami's segment with Bobby's sisters will be "Old Day" and "This is Your Life: Bayley" levels of bad.


Because it's WWE.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Is it possible for someone to enjoy both Rollins and Strowman?

No?

K then.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sami and Lashley are the main focus. Ok.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bink77 said:


> Sami and Lashley are the main focus. Ok.


Does anyone actually care about Lashley ?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Nia has a LOT of cheeseburgers to eat to prepare for Ronda. Be strong and proud woman!

RAW is in a hideous state right now, nothing is remotely interesting beside Seth Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's fucking nutty how they just wrestled in Europe yesterday and 24 hours later they have to be in Albany, NY for Raw. I'm expecting a tired, lethargic Raw roster tomorrow, and for good reason. Can't blame them at all. Ridiculous travel schedule these past couple of months with WM, Saudi Arabia, back to America for Backlash and Raw and SD, then to Europe for multiple shows in multiple countries in Europe and back to NY 24 hours after the last show in Europe. Ridiculous. With all this money they'll be making with this new TV deal, I really hope they either cut-down on their travel schedule for the talent and/or increase their pay. Probably fat chance on both, I know.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They wrestled Sunday? That's insane. I get PPVs but fucking like, dude it's a goddamn several hour flight, give your guys a rest.
Hopefully this week's RAW is a bit lighter on the action, then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> They wrestled Sunday? That's insane.


I believe their last stop was Paris on Saturday, but it is still a crazy traveling schedule and they _do_ tend to work on Sundays on a weekly basis. They run live shows Friday-Sunday and then have RAW on Monday.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to the Sami segment.

It has the potential to be so bad that it's actually good :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emperor said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the Sami segment.
> 
> It has the potential to be so bad that it's actually good :lol


Yeah it will be Old Day/This is Your Life levels of bad. I don't see it doing Lashley any favors.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Emperor said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the Sami segment.
> 
> It has the potential to be so bad that it's actually good :lol


I wonder if his mom will show up again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That weird interview Renee did with Lashley already set the tone for the whole thing, the segment has disaster written all over it.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

WWE is really rivaling 1995 levels of atrocious booking. They were handed a bad ass top heel in Lashley, and they’re doing this with him? This seems like the type of desperation booking you gjve to someone when you’ve pretty much given up on them - not when they’re starting out (redebuting) SMH.

Why is Roode a face? Wtf are they doing with Reigns. Just going to continue to stall Braun? Are we going to give any development to Bray and Matt? They should be having some interesting segments. Have Bray visit the Hardy compound.... something,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am kinda worried that I may miss RAW since my internet has been shit last couple of days... then I read the preview and I am like "maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I miss it" :grin2:, RAW feels so crap since the Shake up. The womens division is split between the shitty Bayley/Sasha storyline and Nia as champion, they still are trying to push Roman and now he is facing Jinder, Braun has lost a ton of momentum, the tag division is dead, the only thing to look forward is the Rollins match, that's about it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I rewatched Lasley's promo again, this time sober.

I'm picturing that tonight, he'll be tied up in a forest, beaten with a broom stick and then have a towel shoved down his throat, all the meanwhile he repeats how much he loves them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It may lead to nothing, but I do find quite interesting that Kairi Sane just posted that she is on New York, where RAW is today. It would be interesting to see if she is one of the qualifiers since RAW still has 2 spots left for the womens MITB and the only women who haven't had a chance to qualify are Liv, Dana, Nattie and Sarah. I can see Natalya getting in, but not the other 3, and Kairi would be a great addition to the MITB womens match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998596101157605382


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> It may lead to nothing, but I do find quite interesting that Kairi Sane just posted that she is on New York, where RAW is today. It would be interesting to see if she is one of the qualifiers since RAW still has 2 spots left for the womens MITB and the only women who haven't had a chance to qualify are Liv, Dana, Nattie and Sarah. I can see Natalya getting in, but not the other 3, and Kairi would be a great addition to the MITB womens match.


Would be cool if she debuts and wins a MITB qualifying match. I think Alexa is still winning the briefcase but it would still be a nice way bring her up.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This whole 'exposure' on Lashley is going to be so stupid I can tell... WWE could never do these things well


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

More than likely there will be a last chance qualifier next week for those that already lost. Really highly doubt Kairi is coming to the main roster until after Mania 35. She's likely going to win the NXT Women's Championship in Brooklyn.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually like the exposure thing they're doing with Lashley. If the guy is going to be the next top guy it's good that we get to know him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank god i'm not watching this live.

The Sami segment is going to be horrible, so thank god i'll be able to fast forward the segment tomorrow when I watch Raw.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How do you find out who's scheduled for RAW?
I'm wondering if Ronda's mentioned to appear, I assume yes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998662511313412096


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: RAW



Kairi Sane is backstage, per PWInsider.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: RAW
> 
> 
> 
> Kairi Sane is backstage, per PWInsider.


Nope. People mistakenly took her being in New York City (airport she flew into) as her being in Albany which is 3 hours away. She actually went to WWE's studios in Stamford, CT to film something for the E&C show


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Nope. People mistakenly took her being in New York City (airport she flew into) as her being in Albany which is 3 hours away. She actually went to WWE's studios in Stamford, CT to film something for the E&C show


Not saying she's there but Ronda was supposedly filming stuff six hours away on the night of RR this year so...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Didn't catch the town, but I assume that the wrestling will be average at best because they are coming off a long overseas trip.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Watch Vince choke another episode of RAW

Or watch the Washington Crapitals choke in the NHL playoffs

:hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Didn't catch the town, but I assume that the wrestling will be average at best because they are coming off a long overseas trip.


Yeah, they're going to be fucking dead. They were just in Europe 24 hours ago and less than 24 hours later they're in Albany, NY.

:trips8

Couple that with being up against, not just an NBA Conference Final game, but a LeBron deep in the playoffs game, and with how Vince does now, instead of standing up to competition like he used to in the AE, I can see them playing dead.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If Nattie isn't going to be in the MITB match, I imagine they'll do a Sasha/Bayley vs. Riott Squad 2nd chance match, winning team is in.

I hope both Sasha and Bayley do get in because I want a 4HW staredown at MITB.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, they're going to be fucking dead. They were just in Europe 24 hours ago and less than 24 hours later they're in Albany, NY.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> Couple that with being up against, not just an NBA Conference Final game, but a LeBron deep in the playoffs game, and with how Vince does now, instead of standing up to competition like he used to in the AE, I can see them playing dead.


I could almost see this like a bye week and they just go on cruise control.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll take 3 hours of Ronda and Sarah just standing there exchanging polite small talk while it cuts to Braun every few minutes just smiling while staring at them and Elias can sing a nice background song.
Oh and now and then, cut to Seth doing his cackle-esque laugh while he holds up a sign with "no wrestling tonight".

I'd also just take the first part of what I said and I'd be a happy man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998680410057043970
I knew it, he can't hold it in anymore. Chad Gable IS his other son.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE sent out a notification about Raw on the app and they wrote "Bobbly" instead of "Bobby" in Lashley's name and it amused me for no reason :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> I could almost see this like a bye week and they just go on cruise control.


Raw is always on cruise control lol

When's the last time something relevant actually happened?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE sent out a notification about Raw on the app and they wrote "Bobbly" instead of "Bobby" in Lashley's name and it amused me for no reason :lol



Clearly a typo and we get this legendary character:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr_Blobby


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, there's nothing called promos in this shit company anymore. It's just boring GMs announcing some boring matches with some boring heel interrupting and complaining only to get squashed. 

Can I dream of getting an opening remotely close to this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Raw is always on cruise control lol
> 
> When's the last time something relevant actually happened?


lol I was being far too generlous. As it pertains to your query:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jax & Rousey contract signing..

YIKES


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jax/Rousey contract signing? :lmao

Bobby Lashley's sisters? :lmao

Jinder vs. Roman? :lmao

I'm watching. I have to see whether this is so bad, it's good territory or if it's just bad. Congratulations WWE, you've piqued my curiosity now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> This show is full of boring fucks ugh, Roman, Rollins, Sami, Owens..everyone besides Braun...ugh.


"OUGA BOUGA BRAUN DON'T LIKE YOU BRAUN KILLS YOU GONNA GET THESE HANDS OUGA OUGA" *proceeds to fuck up random shit*

So entertaining.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE sent out a notification about Raw on the app and they wrote "Bobbly" instead of "Bobby" in Lashley's name and it amused me for no reason :lol


Bobble head Lashley doll confirmed. :trolldog


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

OH fuck, I forgot Jinder/Roman is a thing again.
Apparently Ronda's not ment to have a match on RAW for another month but it was just something I read on a news site a while ago when I was searching for stuff.
Still, I can't see how they'll drag this out. Unless Steph uses Nia as her muscle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami interviewing Lashley's sisters? Live sex show confirmed! :zayn3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god that Sami segment is going to be horrible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How is Ronda vs Nia the biggest match in the Raw women's division ever? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta feeling that Sami interview with Lashleys sisters will be cringe :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was earth shattering Corey because Nia is heavy as fuck.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK we're starting monday night raw off with kurt angle..................never seen before


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RIP Lashley, this segment/program will completely ruin him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ronda.

:mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And so it's just bad for now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph just can't fucking stay away. UGH.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noooooooo Stephanie!!! I haven't missed her :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh boy, Steph made her triumphant return :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This bitch.

:mj4


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The cow is back. YAY.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OF COURSE Steph will be presiding over the Ronda contract signing.

Like she would miss that :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seriously, this "I love my sisters even though they abused me" is really creepy.

OH hey, it's Boobies McGee.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ugh, why is Steph back


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corey losing his shit over Stephanie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL yeah right Steph, you hold grudges for years upon years :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Go away, Steph, no one misses you.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Revealing how Lashley murdered his sisters in a treehouse


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Omg that didnt lasted long... its all over again ffs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never seen a McMahon promo open RAW before. fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its the walking cancer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Steph and Roman legit the worst way to start the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment.

:lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda please get out here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it, of course she will be presiding over Ronda's segment.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What's with the women in WWE lately and the terrible eye shadow?
Is there a thing where they all collectively decided "let's look like drug addicts"?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph and Roman in the same segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph attaching herself to Ronda's hip. What an attention whore!


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Of course people
Agree Roman suck-
Comes out


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Because we couldn't have the buildup to Ronda's first title match without Stephanie shoving her face into it as much as possible. It wouldn't feel right.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Welp, Roman still isn't as hated as Stephanie McMahon. So that makes him the second most hated in the company.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Kurt is such a wimp. Would it kill them to give him his balls back?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stephanie opening the show? Good thing I am not watching and I am just reading the comments here, it's a million times more entertaining.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

what a reaction..yeah not the one you guys want tho Corey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that sure took an unexpected turn. I wonder where it goes.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Great, it just got even better. Here's Reigns with another tired, whining segment


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

wkc_23
Agreed.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Roman about to turn Steph face with this forced being held back crap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns going against Stephanie to get him cheered.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corey has officially sold his soul to Vince. What a reaction. :eyeroll


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Good, Roman will finally get back at those evil bosses for holding him back. THE ROMAN MOVEMENT!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

>WWE brings Stephanie back to try to get Roman over.
>Still doesn't work.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman’s chub is dying to pop outta that vest


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Roman is an angry dad
“I don’t like your temper”


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone add in Brock Lesnar to this, just to speak, nothing physical.
I'm sure that's the only thing that can kill this even more.
It's like kicking someone that's already down and can't get up.

Here's the "I WANNA BE IN THE MITB MATCH WAAAH"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Roman looking fat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More whining.

Ugh.

fpalm


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph is looking fine it's a shame she's such a cunt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This first segment blows.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

“That’s what I do”
Wow steph is mark henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman can't stop whining. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Stephanie gets cheered over Roman. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's the truth, Steph!!!! PREACH!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This show is so fucking bad


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So going with whiny bitch Roman for another week got it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so hes getting another shot at money in the bank, fuck right off


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you, KO.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Finally, KO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look it's somebody who was a favourite of the woman who says she has no favourites :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This promo has some pacing problems. I think they’re supposed to be interrupting each other but they aren’t being quick enough or something


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OK this is rather random


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't want to see Ronda anymore. I want to like, get drugged hard enough that this segment is forever removed from my memory.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman's delivery makes the crap they feed him even more unbelievable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO getting heat for that.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman would be such a good heel if Vince had the balls to turn him.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh my gosh he’s hacking my phone he knows what I’m doing


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, so far, just bad.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Owens is such a geek


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Man Roman's facial expressions and tone are pure shit. He looks lost all the time.

Side note, FUCK Stephanie's existence.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow they tried to get KO to get Roman cheered lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the flying fuck is this?
Are we going to get Ronda to punt a puppy too and say "this is something Roman doesn't like so cheer him".


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, a full on “Get Roman Over” parade featuring all your favourites!


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

DONT TUCH ME


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Wouldn't be a Stephanie McMahon segment without her having to emasculate someone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, there's nothing up for grabs in this match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Steph only did that cos KO touched her :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish they'd reconfigure the format of RAW. This same old template is played out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kurt just looked like a geek out there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

prick gets his win back, fucking company


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> So, there's nothing up for grabs in this match?


Just two geeks going at it


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Kevin Owens can barely get any Roman chants going. :lmao

This is such a fucking train wreck. Pull the plug already. fpalm


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Frick if Roman wins I swear I’m gonna hurt someone


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Testicle Collector Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The heel in that segment was getting heat by praising the babyface.

That's how backwards everything is right now :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Reigns vs Owens, I'm up for it.

Weirdly paced opening segment tho.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

An Ownes babyface run is gonna be near Austin levels.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, at least Steph being disgusted by Kevin touching her was amusing.
The rest I want to forget.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

It proved though that they will never give up on Roman


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This whore man, this fucking whore. She's the whorest whore that ever existed. 

Oh, a boring match we already saw 100 times where the heel gets squashed to start the show. I'm out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised this match isn't for Owens' MITB spot.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Ham and egger well I don’t recall stone cold being put into a Match for merely touching vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SOS

Same
Old
Shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty much a zero chance of KO winning clean against Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stephanie has already emasculated her first victim and we're only fifteen minutes in. :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Man this is gonna be a long year because I'm still saying that if Reigns vs Lesnar isn't happening at SummerSlam, he's winning the Rumble (fuck it win it as number 1) and facing Lesnar again at WM.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I get they're tired from the last few days but can they not use some logic and get two good promo people with Reigns in the background instead of one good one and KO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even know why Stephanie had to be in that segment. Couldn't Angle just make the match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oversell much? :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta admit, Owen's promo sucked too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That sell by Owens


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it's pretty obvious at this point that Roman won't be in MITB. So there was no need for KO's spot to be on the line tbh.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

When you know what’s really going on, this is really nauseating television. I’m literally embarrassed with myself that I still watch this abysmal show . They’re REALLY pushing the Roman nonsense more so. Just listen to the dialogue closely. TERRIBLE.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Did they really just do a similar spot with KO and Roman that they did with Braun and KO?:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach, see, if you watched the fucking show you're fucking commentating on you stupid fuck, you'd understand why Reigns is annoyed.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Shafted by the company.....has been in the main event for 4 straight years.

This fucking company. 

:rockwut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think it's pretty obvious at this point that Roman won't be in MITB. So there was no need for KO's spot to be on the line tbh.


True, but they could always change their mind, as we know Vince is notorious for. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw script leaked again, roman wins via spear


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Matches set for tonight



Alexa Bliss vs Ember Moon
Corbin vs Jose
Fashion Police vs The B Team
Ziggler vs Gable
Natalya vs Liv Morgan vs Sarah Logan vs Dana Brooke (MITB Qualifier)
Elias vs Roode
Braun vs Balor


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Devatron215 said:


> When you know what’s really going on, this is really nauseating television. I’m literally embarrassed with myself that I still watch this abysmal show . They’re REALLY pushing the Roman nonsense more so. Just listen to the dialogue closely. TERRIBLE.



wrestling fans are something else. complain the show sucks every week and still watch.

if i stopped enjoying it every week, id quit watching.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> raw script leaked again, roman wins via spear




Shocking.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

I want to like Roman but this storyline with Brock is just so bad. How can I possibly care about it? He also sucks on the mic so it's just that much harder to take this storyline as anything but a bad joke. Also, this match has been a bunch of bad uppercuts so far. I'm souring more on Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy in the green shirt in the front row who keeps standing up all the time is really annoying me :lol He looks like one of those people who likes to try to make the show about himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break ALREADY.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are emphasizing Reigns' different attitude quite a bit. It was interesting how he just flat out threatened to beat up "all your favorite" superstars.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Really!? I’d think he’d win using the Superman punch


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> wrestling fans are something else. complain the show sucks every week and still watch.
> 
> if i stopped enjoying it every week, id quit watching.


I think most people don't hate it - it's more we like to complain about it.
For me the biggest example is anytime I quote Coach and bitch. It's hilarious to me how bad he is but the way I say it comes acoss as if I'm genuinely disgusted by him


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Such a great match!!! so suspenseful!!!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That guy in the green shirt in the front row who keeps standing up all the time is really annoying me :lol He looks like one of those people who likes to try to make the show about himself.


that's most wrestling fans now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They really just need to give it up on Roman and give his spot to Rollins.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That guy in the green shirt in the front row who keeps standing up all the time is really annoying me :lol He looks like one of those people who likes to try to make the show about himself.


He's been more entertaining than Roman so far to me.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

What the heck is this wicked commercial?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This ill-fated and lame attempt to make the people believe that Roman is the underdog who the company doesn't want to be champion. He's no Bryan and there will be no *BELEE DAT!* Movement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> so suspenseful!!!


Right because it was not beyond obvious that Rollins would be beating Owens last week :lol

At least here there is the possibility of Jinder costing Reigns the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias vs Roode again... :no


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

I think the green shirt guy is gronk ?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Right because it was not beyond obvious that Rollins would be beating Owens last week :lol
> 
> At least here there is the possibility of Jinder costing Reigns the match.


I never said it wasn't obvious lol...this whole show is obvious.

Don't get all salty thinking I was taking a shot at Reigns.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm bored out my tits, i'm away to watch riverdale

enjoy the rest of the shit show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Elias vs Roode again... :no


Wait, they announced that or is it rumored? 

They are really killing Elias with this Roode feud. It is doing him no favors.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DJCosmic said:


> I think the green shirt guy is gronk ?


Nah, fam. Looks nothing like Gronk :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course we'll be seeing Steph again Coach, she's overseeing the contract signing later :lol


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

the_hound said:


> i'm bored out my tits, i'm away to watch riverdale
> 
> enjoy the rest of the shit show


Later man
I’ll pm you if something cool happens


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO with the black & gold Rollins colors from 2015..


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> DJCosmic said:
> 
> 
> > I think the green shirt guy is gronk ?
> ...


Well yeah, he hasn’t interfered in a mojo match.



Yet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998720228388290561


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Don't get all salty thinking I was taking a shot at Reigns.


Stop using "getting salty" as a fall back whenever people point out the blatant double standard employed by you and your ilk.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Owens kicked out!
Yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Jinder. Interfere and cause the faux face of the company to lose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pointless match/segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How predictable LOL.

Roman wins via spear, does he now??? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Stop using "getting salty" as a fall back whenever people point out the blatant double standard employed by you and your ilk.


I have literally called out this entire show for being shit...not just Reigns.

But okay.....


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you Jinder!
Very Cool!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> KO with the black & gold Rollins colors from 2015..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman and Jinder is gonna be such a bad match :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The "leak" was fake, which is nice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins pop.

:trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH :mark:

Will we get a tag match from this now? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck off


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now they're using Seth to get Roman cheered again. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mahal the face in their feud.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ project "get roman over" is in full swing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a fucking terrible commercial spot. Like why?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank goodness Rollins didn't get booed for helping Reigns out. He's that awesome.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman and Jinder is gonna be such a bad match <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yes it is.?
And another ?ing commercial break


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And Seth is being wasted in a tag match with Reigns....

FUCK. So much for this Raw.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tag team match! Holla Holla Holla!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just gonna wait for people to start going on about WWE trying to use Seth to get Roman over fpalm

EDIT: Too late. Someone already said it before my post went through :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah fuck, I really am starting to like Seth, please don't try to get Roman to feed from him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> That Rollins pop.
> 
> :trips8


Rollins and Reigns teaming up again lol....


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> The "leak" was fake, which is nice.


The leak that has the matches for tonight? Nope. Owens/Reigns turned into Owens & Mahal vs Reigns & Rollins on it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Listen to those cheers for Roman. :vince


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh Oh, Seth is the hottest guy on the roster, so we pair him with Roman because SHILED and to get Reigns over. What it'll do is kill Rollins' momentum instead.

Those 2 are the 2 top heels of RAW, fucking hilarious.

SHIELDZ


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Lok said:


> Tag team match! Holla Holla Holla!


TEDDY LONG IS NOT RELEVANT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

If they try to use Ronda, I want credit for it. I pegged it that they'd use her to get him over.
Probably a promo of how she married a Samoan guy and we needed to be less of a bully to Reigns.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The opening by itself was bad, but "all elements coming together to get Roman over in 30 minutes" is so bad, it's good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998723102434443264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998723415937695745


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just gonna wait for people to start going on about WWE trying to use Seth to get Roman over fpalm
> 
> EDIT: Too late. Someone already said it before my post went through :lmao


They aren't wrong. He was also tag teaming with Braun recently to boot, which made absolutely no fucking sense.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

the_hound said:


> jesus christ project "get roman over" is in full swing


You didn’t leave jerkhat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, no Seth IC match tonight because of this...???

Fuck Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truly a shame. Rollins is on such a role but it still being used as a human shield for Roman, just like he and Dean did last year.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Kinda frustrating that they cut to commercial there. Sounded like the crowd was going nuts


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

fire kevin dunn

what a weird and awkward and bad point to cut to commercial, someone fucked up the timing somewhere there


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Great, so we wasted Seth's segment tonight to try to get Roman over. In other words, they already used up the best part of Raw.

I get if he couldn't have one of those matches tonight due to travel, but would have liked to see a segment...about him, you know?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Kinda frustrating that they cut to commercial there. Sounded like the crowd was going nuts


They sure were...

:rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998724363162701829


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins has been facing Jinder for the IC title at the live shows, I wonder if that ends up being the direction they go next for MITB.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins vs Jinder feud would be horrible LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> So, no Seth IC match tonight because of this...???
> 
> Fuck Vince.


His challenge tonight may be his greatest: Get cheers for Roman. :reigns2


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Great, so we wasted Seth's segment tonight to try to get Roman over. In other words, they already used up the best part of Raw.
> 
> I get if he couldn't have one of those matches tonight due to travel, but would have liked to see a segment...about him, you know?


Seth and dean can’t get pushed until Roman gets over


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins has been facing Jinder for the IC title at the live shows, I wonder if that ends up being the direction they go next for MITB.


Roman and Jinder have a match at MITB


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> They aren't wrong. He was also tag teaming with Braun recently to boot, which made absolutely no fucking sense.




They’re burying their entire good portion of the product now. It now blows my mind. I knew this was the worst push probably ever, but ruining Braun and stopping both his and now Seth’s momentum is something else. Jesus Christ. Braun forgot the multiple murder attempts on him I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How long before Roman kills all of Seth's momentum? I mean, he killed Joe's, Brock's and Braun's, every super over person who has been paired with him is now less popular.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> His challenge tonight may be his greatest: Get cheers for Roman. :reigns2


:lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

You know, at least on Russo's shows, a run-in only wasted 3 minutes of wrestling.

And now suddenly a tag match? A monkey is booking this shit with his penis.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I love how the commentators are STILL explaining to the audience that Jinder isn’t a complete joke anymore.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

did cole just say "its a completely different jinder mahal??? good gawd this company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Roman and Jinder have a match at MITB


So it seems but it hasn't been made official yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth needs to save this because the crowd is dead right now.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

3MB
3MB
3MB


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANOTHER commercial.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

My favourite part is they either ignore Coach, shut him up or else just respond with a "you're an idiot" tone.
It's great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For a second there, I thought Seth jumped down and turned on Reigns..

:lmao


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You know, at least on Russo's shows, a run-in only wasted 3 minutes of wrestling.
> 
> And now suddenly a tag match? A monkey is booking this shit with his penis.


Well at least they’re not making themselves to be chamion


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So it seems but it hasn't been made official yet.


I mean, it's pretty obvious it's going to happen.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> For a second there, I thought Seth jumped down and turned on Reigns..
> 
> :lmao


At least that would have added some storytelling to this match lol

So far we've had a random Reigns/Owens match with a random tag match


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

THis is the third break for this match.
And it's been on for nearly 25 minutes.

The fuck is going on?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Roman and others hour :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> My favourite part is they either ignore Coach, shut him up or else just respond with a "you're an idiot" tone.
> It's great.


He adds nothing. Hell, I'd have them bring back Booker over Coach. At least he's kinda entertaining.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a little known fact that the Viet Cong tortured captured American soldiers with RAW commercial breaks. :trolldog


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Alright ima go take a shower


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I mean, it's pretty obvious it's going to happen.


Again, so it seems that it is the direction they are going but it has yet to be made official and we are almost a month away from the PPV.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Thank goodness Rollins didn't get booed for helping Reigns out. He's that awesome.


It’s early obviously, but pop of the night right before they awkwardly cut to commercial.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> My favourite part is they either ignore Coach, shut him up or else just respond with a "you're an idiot" tone.
> It's great.




Noticed that too. One of the few things getting me through this trash. I totally forgot I didn’t make it through the past two RAWs. I’m in now to see how horribly bad the Zayn segment is with Lashley and maybe Braun can kill someone. Elias shitting on Albany would be fun too. Kairi Sane is without a doubt debuting since Kurt got cut off so that could be fun too. Plus since it’s 4 way I’m thinking my girl Foxy is back too. She may get that random ass win she’s known for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This might well be the worst Raw all year when tonight is all said and done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, too many commercial breaks.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jedah said:


> This might well be the worst Raw all year when tonight is all said and done.


Every week it gets worse and worse


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998725566185590784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998725403899449344


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is it with these restholds on Reigns recently? UGH.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

45 mins gone, all this to get roman reigns over, absolute cancer this product is


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm assuming they're saving Ronda till last. It's obvious, really. But it's weird how for "the guy", Reings is done right away


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wtf was that "kickout"

jesus fuckin christ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match is meh so far. needs more commercials. :trolldog


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth is on fire, once again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins bringing the HYPE.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Midcard 4 life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match that will never end.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

tell me again why the guy who week after week consistently gets the loudest multiple pops of the night isnt universal champion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO.

:bjpenn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And the match instantly gets better thanks to Seth.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rollins doing yeoman's work to get the crowd into this show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats one way to do it Vince, stick a popular wrestler next to Roman and pretend the cheers are for Roman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP.

:banderas

I love this guy. Non-stop action.

:banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FACE. OF. THE. COMPANY.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

It really is a treat to watch Seth wrestle right now.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

My God, Rollins is just on another fucking level right now. Instantly makes the match 10x better as soon as he tags in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder, that damn snake. How dare he!

:trips8


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins and Jinder is gonna happen LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL Neither Seth nor Roman can be pinned. Hurry back Dean. :ambrose4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what a gutsy performance by reigns......yeah doing all those randy orton restholds....fuck off


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Many of us are trying to forget about Jinder Mahal, Coach.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seth has pinned Kevin Owens twice in two weeks now. Imagine the outrage if Reigns did that lol. Different rules for different wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> LOL Neither Seth nor Roman can be pinned. Hurry back Dean. :ambrose4


Seth deserves to be heated up, though. He looked like a geek his entire title run and then did nothing from 2016 up until now. No apologies!

:cudi


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

As soon as Roman's music hits you hear boos. :lmao

Though Jinder also got booed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince ain't slick, sticking Rollins with Roman won't help out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why the fuck they randomly playing Roman's music? He didn't win the match and he just got his ass beat.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

The heck just happened?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Those cheers turning to boos the moment his music hits :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder the antidote to the Shield.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Why in the shit did they play Roman's music? He got his ass kicked :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, I doubt Seth Rollins (who deserves it) will ever be the face of the company solely because he is not juiced to the gills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Seth has pinned Kevin Owens twice in two weeks now. Imagine the outrage if Reigns did that lol. Different rules for different wrestlers.


Well, one was made to look like a geek during his title run and did pretty much nothing up until recently. The other has main-evented 4 WM's in a row, beat Taker, etc. Different rules for different pushes, tbh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t imagine a single WWE fan wanting to see a Reigns vs Jinder feud


----------



## FleaBalzary (May 10, 2018)

Why is that Roman's music at the end of that segment?

I mean Rollins won the match, Mahal won the post match beatdown, even KO deserves the music better than Reigns :v


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Why do I have to continue hearing this pathetic promo from Lashley. I want to throw up


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm telling you, Ronda is going to punt a puppy and Reigns will stop her for the cheers.
And maybe Austin will have a beer bash too with him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

LASHLEY'S SISTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998727905889865728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998728039839100928


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t believe they’re still having Lashley talk about his sisters. Multiple segments and a feud centred around Bobby Lashley loving his sisters. This whole thing is completely bonkers to me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well after this other than Ronda there really is nothing else to look forward to tonight.

Unless they do some backstage segment with Reigns and Rollins. Something needs to come out of Jinder attacking not just Reigns but Rollins as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth has been on fire since that gauntlet match before Elimination Chamber, yet they still keep pushing Roman...

Fuck this company, I don't understand how they are about to get 400+ millions a year in tv rights for such a shitty product.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're getting cheered and then play Reigns' theme and the boos come..

:trips8

Smooth move, Vince and Dunn.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off lashley, thats the scar you got when you got rocketed right in the eye back bellator


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Questions of the universe
What is life?
Is there such a thing as a soulmate?
Does Lashley love his sisters?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

55 minutes in with one match. As expected, they are mailing it in and this show will be chock full of filler


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess I’m a Jinder fan now I don’t know what to think. This is just stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

imagine owens wins the MITB and all this days of champion lesnar were wasted on a cash-in,all the strong booking,all the times lesnar was not there all for a cash-in that benefits no one,they are 100% doing this


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my the Lashley/Sami segment next...time for a break!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So why was Rollins in that match ? Still trying to figure it out.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Why in the name of Russo is there so many commercials?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oliver-94 said:


> Seth has pinned Kevin Owens twice in two weeks now. Imagine the outrage if Reigns did that lol. Different rules for different wrestlers.


Seth Rollins is actually over with the crowds in general, so naturally few people will have a problem with him beating Kevin Owens. The other one isn't that over. It really doesn't get any deeper than that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> So why was Rollins in that match ? Still trying to figure it out.


So the people have someone to cheer. DUH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

In TNA Lashley was booked like a beast, he talked shit and was dead serious, In WWE he's talking about his sister beating his ass and how much he loves them, that right there tells you the difference between WWE and TNA in terms of knowing how to book a wrestler the correct way.

I swear its like WWE is determined to make Lashley fail as some kind of punishment for going to TNA, cause how can they honestly think any of this shit about his sisters would get him over?


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

HBKRollins said:


> So why was Rollins in that match ? Still trying to figure it out.


They’re trying one last thing to get over Roman as a face


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Rollins and Jinder is gonna happen LOL


LOL. Why are people suggesting this?

In the post match beatdown, Jinder hit Seth twice just to get him out of the way. He then focused all of his attention on Roman. Roman/Jinder are happening.

Seth was only involved with that angle because Roman/Jinder are unable to generate heat for their feud themselves.

EDIT: as soon as I posted this, Jinder/Roman made official.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch Roman vs. Jinder main event. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> So the people have someone to cheer. DUH.


Could have just had his own segment....but :vince


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So no IC Title Open Challenge I take it?

I think I'm done with Raw for the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Jinder MITB is official now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DJCosmic said:


> Why in the name of Russo is there so many commercials?


:vince$

More commercials = more ad revenue to NBC = bigger TV deals = more :vince$


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This is gonna either be atrocious or glorious. :zayn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

I guarantee this is going to be one of the worst segments ever. Mark my words now


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

“Can Lashley acquire another sister?”
Please end me.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Am I the only one terrified about this interview they have coming up?

It's going to be a long awkward segment as SZ brings out his "sisters" that are just actors he payed to make fun of him, and it's going to be another comedy attempt that is just 20 minutes of sustained cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Could have just had his own segment....but :vince


Well, of course. But we can't have that this week, now can we?

:vince5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now who wants to fucking bet Reigns vs Mahal main events MITB? Just watch, AJ and Nakamura will play second fiddle to Mahal vs Reigns, it sounds ridiculous but i know its gonna happen. Reigns could face R Truth and it would main event the fucking ppv.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did I half expect Sami to be bald underneath that hat? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This will only be good if Zayn dresses up like each sister and interviews himself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This truly has the potential to be worst segment of the year by a long margin.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

mattheel said:


> LOL. Why are people suggesting this?
> 
> In the post match beatdown, Jinder hit Seth twice just to get him out of the way. He then focused all of his attention on Roman. Roman/Jinder are happening.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying at MITB, but I bet they go that route in the future.

Rollins and Jinder have been having matches on live events.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This gonna be cringeworthy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998728587514609664


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Here we go...time for any momentum Zayn had to be completely taken away.

"This is your life 2018..."


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

OMG Sami no


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"Do you also detect signs of abuse in your loved ones?" 
They are probably subjected to 3 hours of Raw.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> DJCosmic said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the name of Russo is there so many commercials?
> ...


Jeez should’ve known


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Embarrassing


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Worst segment of the year incoming can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Pathetic .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the WWE can't seem to get any lower they find new ways to sink to new lows!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drag queens :lol :yes


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Witness, the new Old Day


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate this show.


----------



## DJCosmic (Apr 20, 2018)

Later guys seeya tomorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to The Mortuary hosted by Sami Zayn.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh

my

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

and people defend this company :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is death..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

this is wack.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The middle one/bright dressed one reminds me of a slim d'Lo Brown


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like WWE is going to get some backlash from this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The crowd doesn't even know how to react.

:lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And Vince wanted to apologize in advance for the Matt/Bray Hardy compound match?! This shit is a million times worse


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

...my fears are being confirmed right before my eyes


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF1mpV0sejs


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if you ever needed a reason to walk out on the wwe for good, this is it right now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a embarrassment this is!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think we may have an instant inductee into Wrestlecrap.

:mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This show is worse than my worst nightmares.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Those shit writers in the back sit there thinking this shit is gonna be hilarious, i bet they laugh as they're writing it like a bunch of fucking geeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is Old Day/This is Your Life levels of bad already.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS

I don't even know what RAW is anymore


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, this is indeed This is Your Life: Bayley level bad.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This is some shit straight out of the Attitude Era


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If anyone other than Sami was doing this, it would be awful but...:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sami Zayn deserves so much better than this. 

This is like Alexa/Bayley This is Your Life part 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is so quiet. Already a contender for WOAT segment.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is the worst thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

the_hound said:


> if you ever needed a reason to walk out on the wwe for good, this is it right now.


and people will still defend this company :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

USA execs holding a conference call cutting RAW's deal in half as we speak.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I am so embarrassed to be watching this...i...i don't know what they're going for here..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get why they all had to be crossdressers


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> And Vince wanted to apologize in advance for the Matt/Bray Hardy compound match?! This shit is a million times worse


You just know Vince is in the back, laughing his ass off at this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who wrote this crap? I feel a disturbance in the Force as if millions of viewers just changed the channel. :yoda


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone should start a "chant, this is awful"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Waiting for the LGBT groups to destroy this segment.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> USA execs holding a conference call cutting RAW's deal in half as we speak.


:lmao :lmao

I wish.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Sami doing his best to make this work.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Even these 'actors' are like "what the fuck is shit"?!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The red shirt guy is pretty good tbh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He said it! He said "BOBBLY"! :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And here comes Lashley smiling like a goof. And this crowd sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Sami. Geez.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bobby coming out here could be the worst part of this segment..he is horrendous on the mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lashley gonna come out and hit him with his devastating vertical suplex....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Poor Sami, he's doing his best. Keeping this from being a WOAT segment.

Still... this is pretty damn bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How does this help Bobby one iota?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Crowd goes MILD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao Vince should be barred from writing comedy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What in the duckifnndnssjhazizozozllkzbxbxbdhe I can’t defend anything this company does. I’m done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Waiting for the LGBT groups to destroy this segment.


It's dumb. Drag Queens are hilarious at times and they could have ran with that but they did some weird half-assed attempt at "we're totally okay with crossdressers" kinda level.

Just get Shelton's Momma back.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Bobbley Lashley”


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bobby Lashley has a mic in hand....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998731547128795136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998731490103037952


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WHY IS HE GOING ON WITH IT, WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

What a horrible segment. Reaching pretty darn low


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

In TNA Lashley was a heel beast and not take shit from anyone, now in the WWE he has to do this crap.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

seriously who is writing this shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TNA Bobby Lashley would come out here pissed and beat the dog shit outta Sami Zayn, but WWE Lashley comes out smiling trying to be funny.....


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

oh my god he's so nervous, i'm nervous


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lashley is cracking me up :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby so "pissed" he's slapping hands with fans. fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why the fuck is lashley coming out here bubbly smiling bouncing around

jesus i dunno if this segment is just some good old vince racism or what


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bobby's gonna kill Sami


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

OMG it got worst. How was that even possible? He's not The Rock just get out there and kill Sami and those drag queens.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Sami so pissed at Lashley again?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god this is like watching Negan beat Glenn


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lashley is so bad. : lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is so fucking bad hahahahah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Be A Star and they mock cross dressers? Bravo WWE. :eyeroll


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did Cole just assume their gender


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why couldnt this just be sami and bobby cutting promos, bobby actually good on the mic here and sami being awesome like usual


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this crowd gives no fucks, they aint reacting to Bobby one bit, not cheering him on to beat up Sami they aint even booing him, great job booking Lashley WWE, well done, you killed him in less than a month's time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Whoop those bitches' ass.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> and people will still defend this company :lmao


they need a uppercut in the coupon if they do


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley is booked worse as a face than Finn Balor and that's pretty hard to do. This is so fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"Look at you"

I knew WWE wasn't going to surpass what TNA did with Lashley, but it's a shame he's stooped to this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

To think Vince was okay with this..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley's finished. Stick a fork in him. He's done. He's the opposite of over.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Woah Cole, they're his SISTERS. Not MEN.

This is just fucking...

What just why


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why did Bobby Lashley even agree to return to WWE?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Somebody in the back is going to have to take responsibility for this shit. Someone is going to have to lose their job for this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how would you like to be 3 local wrestlers and you get a call from triple h hey wanna be on RAW tonight with sami zayn and bobby lashley?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should be kicking Brock Lesnar's ass, but here he is beating up men in drag. WTF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abysmal and tone deaf segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a weird and bad segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Lashley serious pick up that towel and smack that dude in the ass with it? I really want this company to burn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bronx cheer because the segment is finally over. :lmao


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fox execs thinking...”We just paid millions for that???”


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Somebody in the back is going to have to take responsibility for this shit. Someone is going to have to lose their job for this.


We all know who okay'd it, and it won't be him..

:vince5

Like I say all the time, modern day Mr. MaGoo..


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

This is wrestling show?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So after that terrible segment they do another rewind of Nia and Ronda. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The objective is to get him cheered by... ending a segment that was that bad?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So does Graves sit in front of the mirror every week now thinking of different shit to do with his hair? Its different every fucking week now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Magicman38 said:


> Fox execs thinking...”We just paid millions for that???”


maybe this is why Fox only bought smackdown


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did Bobby and Sami forget to shake someone’s hand backstage?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ember Moon = crickets.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay, Ronda segement!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

If this contract segment turns Nia back heel and attacks Ronda on Steph's behalf, I won't mind.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ember is badass. Hoping she dismantles Bliss quick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course Steph would presided over that :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Thought we'd see a decent Ember match to get something good out of this. But no, we're about to see her sell 80% of the match for Alexa. :sleep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to Alexa. You no longer have a claim to worst segment of they year.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> We all know who okay'd it, and it won't be him..
> 
> :vince5
> 
> Like I say all the time, modern day Mr. MaGoo..


you know vince was laughing maniacally through that whole fucking segment slapping shane on the back at gorilla hard as he can doubled over crying he was laughing so hard

he's probably still laughing


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

im not sure if that's Ember moon, or they put one of the lashley actors back out there


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ember Moon has a gigantic set of choppers


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the executive at fox right now


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Poor Steph. The media still won't give a fuck about you.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Ember Moon = crickets.


I guess the crowd's still jaw dropping after that terrible segment they had to witness moments ago.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

If I was Rollins I'd ask for my release.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

I forgot Ember was on RAW


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Who wrote this crap? I feel a disturbance in the Force as if millions of viewers just changed the channel. :yoda


I’m a Celtics fan. I figured right then was a good time to switch over to the game. It gets worse than tha segment apparently.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Congrats to Alexa. You no longer have a claim to worst segment of they year.




Well that was a year ago, so she’s already secured that title for her TIYL segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So whats the main event of this terrible RAW?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that was the most awkward cringey title match set up of all time, "I got a title match at MITB and i'm challenging you" "Um well i accept your challenge i guess..." its amazing to me Ronda is still over with the amount of awkward cringey promos shes involved in.

And WWE seemingly love and are so proud of this promo between the two they've shown it like 5 times, lol the full uncut version is even cringier.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Congrats to Alexa. You no longer have a claim to worst segment of they year.


Have you looked at a calendar lately?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Dulcolax commercial during a Show that's the drizzling shit.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So during matches we have interviews, oki.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well that was an awful promo by Alexa.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why the fuck is Alexa talking about the Roman army and the Visigoths? *Who fucking writes this shit?* fpalm

(By the way, the Roman army was pretty much mostly "barbarian" at that time anyway.)


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, they couldn't do this Alexa promo BEFORE Ember came out or at least a Bliss selfie?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really enjoyed the tag match, always love Seth & Roman tagging together. Seth was on fire and he got to be the star. LOL at the ending, Jinder didn't do a good job, both guys were back on their feet :lol

The Sami/Lashley stuff was stupid but I loled at Bobby pointing out that one of the fake sisters had a moustache :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So Ember is just waiting in the ring while Alexa does an interview backstage?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looking :trips8 tonight...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

did vince eat some bad shrooms this afternoon while writing this shitshow? jesus

why the fuck is your jailbait looking top female wrestler talking about the visigoths and rome fpalm


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Alexa with the subliminal Roman is strong promo. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least the IIconics are the most over NXT women call ups since Asuka, despite shit booking :shrug


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well at least we get some Alexa t&a tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It still amazes me they brought Mickie back as a heel with Alexa as her sidekick, Alexa turns on Mickie and Mickie feuds with her, Alexa calls her grandma and puts her down. The feud ends and a few months later Mickie is her sidekick again for no reason acting as if their feud never happened, you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is Ember shorter than Alexa?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They've really done nothing of note with Ember since being called up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Have you looked at a calendar lately?


I misspoke. I meant ALL TIME.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moon sold that like Brock threw her into the barricade! :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I love Coach being shut up for being an idiot.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And as expected, we get to see Ember sell for Alexa. :sleep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They've really made Coach out to look like an idiot since he's come back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> They've really done nothing of note with Ember since being called up.


I mean, she qualified to the MITB match, but what can you expect? She is the female Apollo Crews, great wrestler and all, but she is bland af.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Is Ember shorter than Alexa?


Same height, apparently.
Probably the boots or else the fact that Ember has a slightly hunched over stance/more relaxed legs.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

smart WWE adding educational value to their product to drive-up the ads-price,first the bullying PSA's now history lessons its the only explanation i can think of


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998735919510376448


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw and SD coming to Toronto in August lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I mean, she qualified to the MITB match, but what can you expect? She is the female Apollo Crews, great wrestler and all, but she is bland af.


Yeah, I agree. But they could at least try..


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

I’m done goodbye


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd's died during this match lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alexa why'd you even get implants if you're just gonna be scared to wrestle without a shirt on afterwards? Isn't the whole point of getting them to show them off? Shes done everything she can to cover them since she got them.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cole ignores the matches in the ring to tell quotes from other wrestlers, coach tries to say something then gets cut off mid sentance by cole just to go owwwwww wahhhhh BIG BOOT, it annoys the shit out of me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa dominating again.

I cannot wait for when they have Ronda sell like this for her.

Not.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't worry, Corbin, Ziggler and Bray will save the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Mickie looked like she was having a seizure just then :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa why'd you even get implants if you're just gonna be scared to wrestle without a shirt on afterwards? Isn't the whole point of getting them to show them off? Shes done everything she can to cover them since she got them.


the king says let them puppies breathe!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That Sami/Lashley segment was horrendous. :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well at least they weren't dumb and have Ember lose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least Ember has a good finisher..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nice camera angle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess Ember wins because Alexa is wining at MITB.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ember actually managed to pull out a passable match out of Alexa. Not bad.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Crowd's died during this match lol.


It's been dead all night. Can't blame them.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa why'd you even get implants if you're just gonna be scared to wrestle without a shirt on afterwards? Isn't the whole point of getting them to show them off? Shes done everything she can to cover them since she got them.




They’re usually bruised for a few weeks afterwards aren’t they?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE's camera angles tonight are more shit then usual. Dunn is good for nothing.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That contract signing isnt the main event is it? Though wouldn't shock me, since you know, it's all about Stephanie.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998737216946946049


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun loves apples


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> That contract signing isnt the main event is it? Though wouldn't shock me, since you know, it's all about Stephanie.


Pretty sure it's gonna be since it's Rousey (and Cuntanie).


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Hah, Steph trying to stir the pot up here.

What the fuck? Balor grinning at having a match with Braun?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Finn should've popped the smile at the end.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

RIP McIntosh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only way to get Finn to stop smiling :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahaha braun


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Alexa why'd you even get implants if you're just gonna be scared to wrestle without a shirt on afterwards? Isn't the whole point of getting them to show them off? Shes done everything she can to cover them since she got them.


No? Not at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad Ember won.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Aye that's a nice feat of strength. Not crazy outlandish, but super effective


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No Way Jose vs. Baron Corbin AGAIN?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Braun buries Finn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor's face :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

damn steph and finn both lookin at :braun like they want that baby arm holdin 2 apples


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Pretty sure it's gonna be since it's Rousey (and Cuntanie).


Yeah that was my fear.

No Way Jose instantly makes me angry. Its not just me is it? :hmmm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course my Peurto Rican girlfriend is gonna be grooving to No Way Jose's theme. :lol :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They legit just copy and pasted Adam Rose's entrance onto this guy.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

More embarrassing segments


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah time for another break.

I see Drew and Ziggler causing a DQ in the Braun vs Balor match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What made them think they needed another Adam Rose?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just when you thought the show couldn't get any worse, No Way Jose rears his ugly head. And wait it gets better. He's wrestling Bald Borin' Corbin. :woo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Feel like I know the answer to this but has anything been worth watching so far?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998738164951932929


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> What made them think they needed another Adam Rose?


You know Vince loves him a dancing gimmick. He's probably in the back dancing to that terrible theme song.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You know Vince loves him a dancing gimmick. He's probably in the back dancing to that terrible theme song.


Sadly, you're right. Ugh. Mr. MaGoo large and in charge backstage..


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

the_hound said:


> cole ignores the matches in the ring to tell quotes from other wrestlers, coach tries to say something then gets cut off mid sentance by cole just to go owwwwww wahhhhh BIG BOOT, it annoys the shit out of me


It's almost like the commentary is shitty....

You know almost....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show deserves its worst rating of the year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> No? Not at all.


Lol then why get them? Women get them to look hotter, simple as that. Soon as Steph got her fake tits she immediately began wearing really tight revealing shirts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> They’re usually bruised for a few weeks afterwards aren’t they?!


She has been showing the new puppies on her IG and there no bruises.

This pic was even taken just a week or two after her surgery


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Time for me to go browse Facebook while this match was on, cos ugh Corbin.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You know Vince loves him a dancing gimmick. He's probably in the back dancing to that terrible theme song.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


yeah but vince was just a boy...

what's his excuse now (stand back!)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> yeah but vince was just a boy...
> 
> what's his excuse now (stand back!)


He's turned into Mr. MaGoo.. (yep, I'll say it again).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Feel like I know the answer to this but has anything been worth watching so far?


not really. They wasted Seth in a tag match with Roman in an attempt to get him more cheers. The best part was after the match. The crowd was cheering and they hit Roman's music and the boos erupted.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Feel like I know the answer to this but has anything been worth watching so far?


There was the Roman/Seth VS KO/Jinder. I'd watch from when Seth arrived to make it a tag match.
But other than that, no.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She has been showing the new puppies on her IG and there no bruises.
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was even taken just a week or two after her surgery




I think I saw some scarring tonight at the side of her boobs. I’m not sure if wearing the tshirt is because she’s trying to hide those or not. That’s the only reason I can think of anyway


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol how many times we gonna get this match? ffs why are we getting this match AGAIN? Theres no excuse for booking the same match week after week, whats the point?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol then why get them? Women get them to look hotter, simple as that. Soon as Steph got her fake tits she immediately began wearing really tight revealing shirts.


There's about a 100% chance you don't interact with women, ever and never will. Carry on as you will.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The theme for tonight’s Raw is “why is this happening?”


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would've laughed if Corbin lost..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we get to the Ronda segment already?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> He's turned into Mr. MaGoo.. (yep, I'll say it again).


you just aint never understood
what kind of man vince am
he do his own thinkin
got a lot of dumb plans
stand back! (stand back!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So impressive. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We're never gonna get that Rollins/Gable match, are we?

:mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look at the size difference between Drew and everyone else :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan coming back.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kurt angle must have the worst cell phone company in the world lol the amount of time he spends looking at his phone a confused exasperated look on his face :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> She has been showing the new puppies on her IG and there no bruises.
> 
> This pic was even taken just a week or two after her surgery


Alexa booking aside... wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When even the B team has a better theme than Big Cass.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> kurt angle must have the worst cell phone company in the world lol the amount of time he spends looking at his phone a confused exasperated look on his face :lmao




His gimmick is that he’s a 97 year old man


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what's your claim to fame dolph, being a whiny bitchboy?

what's drew's, being part of the greatest jobber stable of ALL TIME?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I do like the B-Team's song.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> There's about a 100% chance you don't interact with women, ever and never will. Carry on as you will.


Omg kiss my ass buddy, fake tits are for two reasons, breast cancer patients who get them to feel whole and normal again, or to just get them cause you want bigger tits to feel more attractive which means showing them off, wearing tighter shirts, wearing bikini's which Alexa has done shortly after getting them.

So kiss my ass feminist warrior.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy tomorrow night? Well, we know which show is winning this week. That match should be better than all three hours of Raw tonight.


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

The B team look like 2 fucking jabronis...embarrassing. Tonight's Raw is beyond hideous!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!! They just announced Chad Gable vs Dolph Ziggler!!

I hope this match will be a good one :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Really waiting for a Mahal/McIntyre interaction, as friends or enemies, doesn't matter.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy tomorrow night? Well, we know which show is winning this week. That match should be better than all three hours of Raw tonight.


Jeff can barely go anymore


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course they give Axel and Bo some of the best theme music in the entire company. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg kiss my ass buddy, fake tits are for two reasons, breast cancer patients who get them to feel whole and normal again, or to just get them cause you want bigger tits to feel more attractive which means showing them off, wearing tighter shirts, wearing bikini's which Alexa has done shortly after getting them.
> 
> So kiss my ass feminist warrior.


No, neither men or women will ever do that to you. Carry on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god why would they put Balor against Strowman. This company is just doing the dumbest shit tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Jeff can barely go anymore


And yet his match with Miz still managed to be one of the best this month.

Yeah, he's not what he once was, but to say "he can't go anymore" is a ridiculous exaggeration.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're seriously pushing Axel and Dallas as a legit threat in the tag division? Now they're feeding the jobbers jobbers this is so retarded.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg kiss my ass buddy, fake tits are for two reasons, breast cancer patients who get them to feel whole and normal again, and to just get them cause you want bigger tits to feel more attractive *which means showing them off, wearing tighter shirts , wearing bikini's* which Alexa has done shortly after getting them.
> 
> So kiss my ass feminist warrior.


Sadly that's not always case, Peyton and Billie barely show off their new boobies, especially Billie :mj2. And Peyton mostly post pics from the neck up since her surgery. So not every woman is like that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

unless tonight is the return of demon finn putting him vs strowman is gonna be the exclamation point on this evening of total dumbassery


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Completely forgot about Breezango..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't stand Breeze and Fandango or the B Team. Guess its the Yankee game during this match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> What made them think they needed another Adam Rose?


Honky ( heel Elvis gimmick)
2 cool (even 300 plus lbs Rikishi)
Over 7 foot tall Kurrgan
7 foot, 450 lbs Baby New Year Big Show
7'3 400 lbs, cement-knees Khali
2 Cold Scorpio/Flash Funk
R Truth rap/dance
Men on a Mission rap/dance
Fandango
Adam Rose
A-Train and the one guy (Brodus Clay?) each prob. 350+ lbs.
*
KEEP THE DANCE GIMMICKS MOVING DAMNIT* :vince


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This show feels like WCW Saturday Night 1999.
Only faker.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jedah said:


> And yet his match with Miz still managed to be one of the best this month.
> 
> Yeah, he's not what he once was, but to say "he can't go anymore" is a ridiculous exaggeration.


Fair enough I'm just going off the matches with Randy at Backlash and Jinder at GRR.

He's slowed down a lot this past year.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

B-Team :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Honky ( heel Elvis gimmick)
> 2 cool (even 300 plus lbs Rikishi)
> Over 7 foot tall Kurrgan
> 7 foot, 450 lbs Baby New Year Big Show
> ...


:lol Well done.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those people in the crowd with the B Team shirts on :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Fair enough I'm just going off the matches with Randy at Backlash and Jinder at GRR.
> 
> He's slowed down a lot this past year.


Really? Those two are your benchmarks?

Randy has been nothing but a drag for well over a year and Jinder is Jinder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This celebration.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How pathetic does it make you look that you go nuts and celebrate defeating Breezango? These two look like absolute fucking idiots.

Revival are treated like jobbers and can't buy a victory on raw nowadays, but fucking Dallas and Axel are getting wins.....fuck this company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Right because these two geeks beating other tag teams is _exactly_ what the RAW Tag Division needs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can Corbin get something to do please?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I just can't with Corey's fucking hair. Good grief. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That celebration tho :HA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Not just Roman, huh?........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998741847961780225


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Oddly enough I kind of like the B team lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, The Ronda signing is next. Surprised it's not main-eventing with Stephanie involved...

:bjpenn


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Don't you mean HERstory, Corey?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Train wreck segment #2 incoming.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well since Ronda's thing is next, no idea or no care about anything after.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Really? Those two are your benchmarks?
> 
> Randy has been nothing but a drag for well over a year and Jinder is Jinder.


Well those are his last two PPV matches lol, I didn't see the Miz match.

What SD was it on ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Balor vs Braun is main eventing then.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where the fuck is Jason Jordan? If they really stick him in a Gable feud ill eat my own penis.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course Stephanie has to make sure shes right in the middle of Ronda's contract signing, hoping theres a pic of it on espn and other websites of her standing between Ronda and Nia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So Balor vs Braun is main eventing then.


Ah, good call.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

What I think of when I hear "B-Team"....


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So Balor vs Braun is main eventing then.


Aw, really wanted the contract signing to main event. Oh well.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I fucking hate “it’s for your own good” seatbelt ticket ads fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The challenge heard around the world."

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I see why Breeze wants to go back to NXT.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Doesn't happen, until both women sign the contract, yet already on WWE.com.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> "The challenge heard around the world."
> 
> :mj4


Heard around the world? Maybe she meant "Heard around the lockerroom"? because no one else cared.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stephanie is like those remoras on sharks. She's attached herself to Ronda and won't let go.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Possibly the biggest match in Raw Women’s championship history” according to Corey Graves [emoji849]


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At any point is Ronda gonna stop cosplaying as Piper?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

For something that's suppose to be the biggest moment in women's wrestling history it somehow feels extremely underwhelming compared to the two previous years of the Raw Women's Division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Heard around the world? Maybe she meant "Heard around the lockerroom"? because no one else cared.


Not true! The whole world heard it, and they care ALOT!

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd loves Nia...not.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh here comes the smiling goof. Ronda looks so ridiculous with her facial expressions. And this isn't an interview segment Stephanie. STFU and lets get tot he signing and get this over with.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

I hate this segment already...seriously steph get off TV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Not true! The whole world heard it, and they care ALOT!
> 
> :mj4


Don't sell it short. The whole damn universe heard it! :vince5


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nia with that hair color I'm not feeling.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> At any point is Ronda gonna stop cosplaying as Piper?


same could be said for jax cosplaying as a wrestler


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph is such a shit stirrer :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Don't sell it short. The whole damn universe heard it! :vince5


:lol I stand corrected. They all heard it, and they care a ton!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where the fuck is Jason Jordan? If they really stick him in a Gable feud ill eat my own penis.


Oh come on! How am I supposed to _not_ make a "so business as usual" joke after that?!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

ronda rousey is smoking hot!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe Nia will become the female Big Show and turn heel again.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Tuck tail and run."

"Nia is lazy."

Yeah, this whole show tonight just looks like an attempt to troll the audience.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Omg fucking shut steph up


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia can't even get up off a fucking chair


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How do you fuck this up?

Oh yeah, don't let them speak, let that useless fuck just say "haha this is why you suck and haha this is why you suck too"


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Can you get a bigger pot to stir, Steph?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, yeah, we get it. Stephanie is the "master manipulator".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, Stephanie finally shut the fuck up for once..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea why but I love it when I see wrestlers that are left handed cos I am too


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stephanie blocked that armbar a ton at Mania, so why would I think Nia can't? They screwed themselves having Stephanie put up so much of a fight against Ronda.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nia like a retard falling for Steph's obvious bullshit just to get her mad at Ronda.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully the make up department got it together when it comes Ronda's make up. She has looked great as of late.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda can't get the armbar on her because she'll have to knock the Big Mac out of her hand.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Damn, didn't see the other GIF at first.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998743797776306177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998744019898429442


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, it really makes them look stupid that they fell for Stephanie's BS shit-stirring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a well done angle!


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Ronda sure does give me a ROUSEY


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This product is so bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait is this a press conference with no violence? Color me shocked. Steph is in prime heel mode. Sucks no heel on the roster is that good


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> At any point is Ronda gonna stop cosplaying as Piper?


So long as she keeps the short skirt I don't mind it :shrug


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is this the worst staredown in wrestling history?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match that no one wanted. This segment was not good, very fitting for this episode of RAW.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, Steph likes to stir stuff up


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Steph was literally there to say "you're bad and you're bad now fight!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, it really makes them look stupid that they fell for Stephanie's BS shit-stirring.


Yeah you'd think Nia would have got up and said "I know what you're trying to do Stephanie" and showed some intelligence, but instead she got up mad at Ronda and fell for every bit of Steph's shit stirring BS.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Haitch taught Steph so well. Must bury everybody.

In a contract signing to get Nia and Rousey over, STEPH is the one talking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998746822246973440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998746567115968517


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wasn’t there supposed to be a Women’s MITB qualifying match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah you'd think Nia would have got up and said "I know what you're trying to do Stephanie" and showed some intelligence, but instead she got up mad at Ronda and fell for every bit of Steph's shit stirring BS.


Yeah, I don't like that. Nia and Ronda both should've knocked Stephanie to the ground and then did their deal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should've been Rollins/Gable..

:mj2


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah you'd think Nia would have got up and said "I know what you're trying to do Stephanie" and showed some intelligence, but instead she got up mad at Ronda and fell for every bit of Steph's shit stirring BS.


Especially after talking about Alexa actually having longer matches with Nia than she should have. Apparently, that makes her mad at Ronda too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolph as usual wearing his hair like a 16 year old girl gossiping on the phone with her girlfriends.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, I don't like that. Nia and Ronda both should've knocked Stephanie to the ground and then did their deal.


(The first thing that came to mind. lol)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> :lol Well done.


I made that list off my head and squinting at it again, other than the dancing giants (which I find absurd), every smaller guy on that list can go in the ring on at least a decent level (in Scorpio's case he could really go with the right guy)

But Vince is Vince. I shall tune in for what will hopefully be a fairly painless 45 min.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm beyond bored with Ziggler. Let McIntyre throw some fuckers around, please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I love Gable. Super underrated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should've been a longer match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gable Master of Jobs.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Is this gonna lead to an American Alpha reunion vs Ziggler/McIntyre?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so fucking dumb Dolph's finisher is a superkick, a move nearly everyone on the roster uses in their match, a move Rollins used earlier, but no one can get a pin with it but Dolph.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Should've been a longer match.


but then they couldn't fit in another 8 commercial breaks in the remaining 55 minutes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Completely forgot about the MITB women's qualifying match that's up next.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah it will be Gable vs Drew next week or a tag match.

Natalya is winning here.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

My God this Raw has been fucking terrible...ziggler and Gable given only 2 minutes? Sigh

Btw get Drew away from ziggler, that dude is a beast! Doesn't need to be bogged down in a tag team division Vince could care less about


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> but then they couldn't fit in another 8 commercial breaks in the remaining 55 minutes


Fair point. Gotta get that advertising revenue..

:vince5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd forgotten that Dana even still wrestled :lol

Drew, though :mark:


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998746822246973440


:beckywhat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686752274102616064


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised Liv is actually gonna wrestle. I was starting to think her permanent spot was going to be as someone who stands on the outside..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Not that I'm a Dolph fan, AND HE AIN'T HBK! lol)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998749655973449728


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So many entrances cut short or not shown at all today cos of all the ads fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Plenty of time left still...so what else is left aside from this match and Balor vs Braun?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Piss break match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Superstar fact about Xavier Woods. :focus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So many entrances cut short or not shown at all today cos of all the ads fpalm


Yeah, not a fan of that at all. Especially for the newer main roster talent who could use the most amount of air time as possible.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, they're playing up Nattie's friendship with Ronda. Gotta think Nattie has the strongest chance in that ladder match.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Please don't have Nattie win. she's so dull


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liv looking on point tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

One of THESE woman will be in the MITB match? Holy shit does anyone care about any of them? :lol This crowd is dead af


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell was Liv's attempt at trash talking just then? "DON'T YOU EVER!" Don't you ever... what?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Superstar facts - Xavier Woods once participated in a 3 way sex tape with Brad Maddox and WWE superstar Paige".


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Pronk255 said:


> Please don't have Nattie win. she's so dull


As if the other three are any better.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Liv and Sarah ganging up on Nattie.

Yep. Ronda is definitely coming back out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ring post spot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The screaming Sarah, stop it...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie wins..


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Please just once have a team outsmart the match and just agree that _______ wins it. They always have the same damn routine when a team gets into this situation, they start fighting each other as if they didn't know this was a "everyone for themselves metch


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"What's so funny?"

Lol, that's what I'm asking. "Hey a contract's hanging above the ring, to give us a shot at a title opportunity. Fuck that, we're a stable, that's nothing."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course miss i'm living off my famous uncle's legacy won.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I know this has been talked about the past few weeks, but I still can't get over how geeky those briefcases look..


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Omfg nattie needs to retire


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly to save that match....damn she looks better than usual tonight.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like it was a total piss-break show. So glad to not watch this shit. Reading you guys' reaction is much more entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> I know this has been talked about the past few weeks, but I still can't get over how geeky those briefcases look..


Yeah they look way too cartoony.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This match again? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my Roode vs Elias yet again. Yeah time for another break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they look way too cartoony.


Yeah. I'm not just saying this because of Seth, but they should've just kept that gold one with the green lettering. Looked good and made sense since it'd be getting cashed in to win the gold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so funny cos in my local Indy promotion, there is also a guy called Elias, who thinks he's a singer :lmao I don't know what's up with wrestlers named Elias who are singers lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're really gonna put the MITB on Natalya to further push the Ronda feud aren't they? god damn it,


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Turning on Cavs/Celtics. Don't feel like watch Elias/Roode part 13


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Superstar facts - Xavier Woods once participated in a 3 way sex tape with Brad Maddox and WWE superstar Paige".


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> They're really gonna put the MITB on Natalya to further push the Ronda feud aren't they? god damn it,


Seems like it. I'd give it to Ruby or Becky


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> They're really gonna put the MITB on Natalya to further push the Ronda feud aren't they? god damn it,




They could just give the briefcase to another woman, and have Natalya interfere in the match anyway. I don’t think she necessarily needs the briefcase for his feud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias tunes :lenny


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> I know this has been talked about the past few weeks, but I still can't get over how geeky those briefcases look..


Do the briefcases and title belts look cheesy or do the kids replica toys they make look so realistic that every kid must have one?
:jericho2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YES! :clap


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Roode vs. Elias again. They can do better with Elias, right? They could make this guy a contender for the Intercontinental title and face Rollins.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*sparks up a fat doob*

dude

that elias

man


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 at the only way to get Nattie remotely over is to basically have her be Rousey's unrequited love interest.

Oh well, :salute at this crowd for giving so much love to The King of Song Style.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias shooting about the stock increase. roud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Do the briefcases and title belts look cheesy or do the kids replica toys they make look so realistic that every kid must have one?
> :jericho2


Do they sell the briefcases? Didn't know that. Of course, it's about money. What else is new. Should've known. Wouldn't be surprised if at least some kids think they look like shit, though. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Crowd sings that they love Elias moments before*

Elias: "Oh, it feels good to be loved. Now let's make this clear: I do not feel the same for any of you."

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Send Bobby back to IMPACT. unkout


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Absolutely BOREious


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roode vs Elias AGAIN, No Way Jose vs Corbin AGAIN, god damn these lazy ass fucking bookers, is it that hard to come up different match ups every week? FFS at least make it Roode vs someone else and Elias interferes or something, they don't have to wrestle each other every fucking week to build the feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should turn Roode heel and Elias face. Elias gets cheered anyways, so..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998754954620821504


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still waiting for something really good tonight,


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

michael cole "welcome to monday night repeats"
michael cole "welcome to monday night bo*raw*n"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dumbass commercial break.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is still match still going?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show is basically Monday Night Ad Break at this point. So many fucking ads!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd be surprised if we don't get a fuck finish here.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> Do they sell the briefcases? Didn't know that. Of course, it's about money. What else is new. Should've known. Wouldn't be surprised if at least some kids think they look like shit, though. :lol


It's WWE they sell replica _EVERYTHINGS_! :vince5

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It's WWE they sell replica _EVERYTHINGS_! :vince5
> 
> :lol


Fair point. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias the new face of RAW. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Elias' finisher still called Drift Away? They don't even call him the Drifter anymore, that name now makes no sense LOL.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So Kevin Owens and Bobby Roode, MITB participants are getting pinned by guys not even in the match?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It's WWE they sell replica _EVERYTHINGS_! :vince5
> 
> :lol


too bad they don't sell replicas of when their shows were good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias with a clean win!!! YES!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm kinda shocked, not gonna lie.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah well why not


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:lmao poor Elias


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol ok Braun just made the GOAT entrance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jobby Roode. Better turn him heel soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I laughed out loud at Braun barrelling into Elias :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias wins, but of course we can't just end it on that note. Braun has to make him look like a geek, just because..

fpalm


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok, someone please post a gif of Braun plowing through Elias like that? :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998757512974290944


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why is Elias' finisher still called Drift Away? They don't even call him the Drifter anymore, that name now makes no sense LOL.




Roman’s titantron still says “Believe That” and he never ever uses that phrase anymore


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lets hope braun destroys the fruity pebble fin balooor


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Ok, someone please post a gif of Braun plowing through Elias like that? :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A womans gauntlet match this time. Wonder who will be the Seth Rollins of the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally, the match should start soon. I think...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

edge and christian and the hardy boys bullshitting about tlc matches that happened 20 years ago is gonna be about 50x more entertaining than RAW tonight was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth unshackled from Roman. :fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

10:55 EST and the bell finally rings for the main event.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Finally, the match should start soon. I think...


i think they can get in one more ad break after finn's entrance here then another one mid match

dont you? :vince$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


God damn, Elias is horrible. How do you hear Braun's music and titantron and just totally no sell it like you didn't notice it before you get bowled over?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thanks a bunch. :laugh:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The women's MITB match looks good, The men's Ladder match on the other hand...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> i think they can get in one more ad break after finn's entrance here then another one mid match
> 
> dont you? :vince$


If we get another commercial break before the show ends, I will laugh my balls off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Jinder for the IC title? WWE I swear if you even dare to think of giving Jinder the title I will fly to Connecticut and punch Vince in the face :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty dead crowd.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL HIM!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth vs Jinder for the IC title? WWE I swear if you even dare to think of giving Jinder the title I will fly to Connecticut and punch Vince in the face :lmao


Yeah not happening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy in the crowd "PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE BRAUN" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is kinda dead for a Braun match..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Look at the smile...isn't it pretty?!?!" :braun


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Jobby Roode. Better turn him heel soon.


He should have never been a face to begin with.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

"Look at this smile " 

Im loving braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Crowd is kinda dead for a Braun match..


him tossing around a guy that he is literally 2.5 times bigger than is well typical wwe stupidity

im holding out hope that we get that one last ad break so demon finn can make his return


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some good trash talk from Braun. :lol



deepelemblues said:


> him tossing around a guy that he is literally 2.5 times bigger than is well typical wwe stupidity
> 
> im holding out hope that we get that one last ad break so demon finn can make his return


I think we're safe from another commercial break at this point. But you never know..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Doesn’t Kalisto have a win over Braun? Anyway, carry on


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

How can you even book this match? Finn isn't remotely believable against Braun.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:braun: "LOOK AT HIS SMILE! ISN'T IT PRETTY?!?"

If that line doesn't scream FotC-worthy, I don't know what would. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to bury Balor by saying he basically has no chance. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"I'm just playing with you."

:trips8


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth vs Jinder for the IC title? WWE I swear if you even dare to think of giving Jinder the title I will fly to Connecticut and punch Vince in the face :lmao


Please tell me that's for tv next week. I really have my heart set on Jinder vs Roman at MITB in front of a Chicago fanbase.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please tell me that's for tv next week. I really have my heart set on Jinder vs Roman at MITB in front of a Chicago fanbase.


Yeah, it's on Raw next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This WWE action:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Braun coming up from behind.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

If Balor pins Braun...:mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please tell me that's for tv next week. I really have my heart set on Jinder vs Roman at MITB in front of a Chicago fanbase.


Yeah it is for Raw next week. They already announced Roman vs Jinder for MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EDIT - Thanks.



ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, it's on Raw next week.


Cheers, brother.

Jinder vs Roman in Chi Town! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i really dislike the slingblade, balor and rollins are excellent premiere wrestlers and even they cant make it look good


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

NOW the ref starts counting? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, match has picked up some.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor stomping a mudhole in Braun and walking it dry.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Braun vs Vanilla midget underwear model lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is way better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, it's on Raw next week.


Good, I hope Rollins retain, especially with Reigns likely causing Mahal.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

damn :braun runs his shoulder into that post stiff as fuck 

he's so great


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

That was actually a great match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Braun can't lose except to Roman and Brock? Predictable.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they coulda given finn at least one pin attempt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So how about those people saying Rollins and Jinder isn't happening ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match. Really boring beginning but mid-end got great.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Good match indeed for what it was.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that was nice of Braun to set Finn on his feet, he could have just left him on the floor :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, Braun vs. Finn was fun at least. Still a terrible show.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No Bayley and Sasha? 


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Braun Strowman is stale. Tired of him killing the whole roster. Like, why make Elias look like a woman? For what? Jesus.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice main event, in all honesty. Although I enjoyed Braun's comical bits because of how dead serious he was when doing them, I'm glad to see him being a straight up badass once again. In particular, the bit where he hoisted up Finn out of respect for giving him a challenge was a nice touch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW sucked bad, save for Seth and the last match. A filler crapshow.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Fuck Reigns, they keep shoehorning him into matches with popular wrestlers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth vs Jinder for the IC title? WWE I swear if you even dare to think of giving Jinder the title I will fly to Connecticut and punch Vince in the face :lmao


Would you mind if Seth went on to beat Brock for the title?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Would you mind if Seth went on to beat Brock for the title?


I'd love that, but I don't think it's gonna happen unfortunately


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Embarrassing product to admit to watching. I feel sorry for any of you that endured all 3 hours.

Id watch 95 wwf over this shit anyday.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone know if Brock will appear at Extreme Rulez? It’s gonna be impossible for the MITB winner to cash in on him coz he’s never bleedin around!

To think, the USA Network spent $240 million for this show


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Braun Strowman is stale. Tired of him killing the whole roster. Like, why make Elias look like a woman? For what? Jesus.


A guy with a Bar on Corbin avatar calling someone stale...I've seen it all now.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great investment.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'd love that, but I don't think it's gonna happen unfortunately


I'd be shocked, but it would be nice to be surprised for once.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lol at people who watch this live


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Terrible show. Strowman fucking sucks.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

85 pages total is pathetic. But it doesn't matter. They don't need fans buying tickets or even watching anymore, they've still won. Good luck with that. As long as they have DammitCs to worship most of what garbage they put out, they are set for life. I just remember when the show was actually good.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Braun Strowman is stale. Tired of him killing the whole roster. Like, why make Elias look like a woman? For what? Jesus.


Well I am glad they finally have a legit heavyweight star babyface people like....stale, okay. 

Too each his own. We all have our opinions.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

4 years ago i would've been embarrassed to admit im a fan. Now you couldn't pay me to say i watch this garbage.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't watch after Bobby's sisters, I turned it off when Bobby game out acting like a buffoon. 

I'll review what I have: Why is this being written this way? Last week KO called Steph so he could get into the MITB qualifier, later Roman Speared Jinder and KO got in. This week it's acknowledged during the opening that Roman caused KO to get into that match, Steph gets irritated at KO and sticks him in the match with Roman so he'll get his ass kicked, which is exactly what happened, during the match the announcers remind us that KO *did* call Stephanie to get the MITB match. 

Am I the only one here that sees a plot hole big enough to drive a Mac truck through? It doesn't make sense that if Steph did anything for KO it couldn't happen until Roman attacked Jinder a second time, why would she not tell Kurt to put him in and take Jinder out already, Jinder was already injured when KO called Steph. It could have still made sense if the second attack came before KO's phone call, but that's not how it went down. I thought for sure when the order of that was kind of mixed up last week they'd ignore one of those things happening, but they talked about it as though it was true that both KO got into the match because of what Roman did and what Stephanie did.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

See you all next monday.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank god I quit after the first hour. RAW is in a miserable state right now, it's nearing 2010/2015 levels.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw Braun Strowman destroy Finn Balor the night before TLC at a house show last year. Good times.

- Vic


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Greenlawler said:


> Well I am glad they finally have a legit heavyweight star babyface people like....stale, okay.
> 
> Too each his own. We all have our opinions.


And thats fine. But let him keep killing everyone without winning the title. People will get tired of this. Eventually you run out of people to kill.


Seriously, why the Elias spot? Elias finally looks good and gets a feud ending win and they have to make Braun make him look like a child. I mean shit, its overkill and it's getting annoying.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This Raw was truly unparalleled levels of atrociously bad. It is shocking to me that they've actually discovered the depth of terrible that they broadcast tonight. I didn't realize such depths even existed. 

I physically and mentally feel closer to death after having watched this show.


----------



## Eric Casas (Sep 26, 2016)

I frequently ask myself why I even bother watching this shit anymore.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The show was doomed as soon as Stephanie came out. I really wish she would get off television because she's going to ruin Rousey's run in WWE. Meltzer has been wrong on a few things lately, but he was right when he said Rousey was brought in to make Stephanie a mainstream star. The dumb bitch once again inserted herself in Rousey's storyline. Tonight should all but confirm that Stephanie will be involved in the first ever women's WM main event in some capacity.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So let me see, Roman Reigns took up the first 45 mins of RAW wrestling in two matches. The 2nd match featured Seth Rollins to tag team with him and beating Owens and Mahal. Sucks to be the heels here. Not even sure Mahal attacking both of them with a chair post-match is supposed to make things better. How about that 9pm promo segment between Zayn and Lashley? That was bad. Like "This Is Your Life" for Bayley levels of bad. The crowd didn't even pop for him when he beat down his "sisters." 

Alexa Bliss continunes to lose matches meanwhile the B Team picked up another win. I can see why Stephanie McMahon did all the talking in that contract signing between Nia Jax and Rousey. She helped instigated the two to help create a feud. It worked. I'm just whatever at the last three segments. Lot of directionless stuff going on. And hey, let's put the two guys we have no big plans for in Stroman and Balor and put them in a match against each other! Poor Balor. This show is lacking that big Title match feud but the WWE doesn't care. They are going to get a monster extension from NBC to keep this up.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank god I didn't watch this again, just gone down WWE's timeline and I was left shaking my head in disgust.

What is this show nowadays? It's like they want their shows to cater for 3 year olds, Raw doesn't belong on USA Network it belongs on Cartoon Network.

It's shows like this that make you embarrassed to be a fan of this product.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Stephanie looked great on raw, but hates when she talks. I legit laughed at when she called Nia big and lazy when Nia just came out of the fued with Bliss and having Bliss *quote unquote * bully her.

Bliss vs Moon wasn't so bad, like to see more of these go 1v1 and possibly team up once Bliss turns face.

Rollins is on fire, and doesn't look like it's dying down anytime soon.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I missed raw last night due to the hockey game. I dont want to read spoilers unless it wasnt worth it. Should I watch it or did I not miss anything?


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> I missed raw last night due to the hockey game. I dont want to read spoilers unless it wasnt worth it. Should I watch it or did I not miss anything?


Just read the last few posts on this thread, they sum it up pretty well. It was pure garbage. Possibly the worst Raw so far this year. There were a couple of decent matches, but nothing spectacular or must-see. Your life is much better having not been exposed to it, move onto next week as if this Raw never happened. Most people wish it hadn't.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Mickey19 said:


> Just read the last few posts on this thread, they sum it up pretty well. It was pure garbage. Possibly the worst Raw so far this year. There were a couple of decent matches, but nothing spectacular or must-see. Your life is much better having not been exposed to it, move onto next week as if this Raw never happened. Most people wish it hadn't.


ok makes me feel better that it was shit and i missed it


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

with the money Vince just got from their tv deals you can expect more crappy raws like this cause he does not give a shit.


----------



## Mr Red 88 (May 22, 2018)

This raw was very boring i couldnt even bother 20 min highlights of the show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Balor vs Braun was a very good match.
I think it might have been Braun's best 1 on 1 single's match so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Upon further review, this show still sucked royally.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I would like to see Ruby win the last chance qualifying match next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Have to agree that Braun/Balor was pretty good.

The tag match, especially Rollins' offensive explosion was fun, too. Rollins with pop of the night...again.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:beckywhat :beckywhat :beckywhat :beckywhat :beckywhat


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well Raw was shit. Braun/Balor was ok and Rollins had his moments again in the tag match and continues to be super over.

That Lashley/Zayn shit :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque

Coach ironically saying 'Garbage' :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque

I wonder if any FOX executives watched that Sami Zayn/Lashley's sisters segment :bosque A BILLION DOLLARS YOU SAY??!!!

Shit doesn't even half cover it. The way they have portrayed Lashley since he debuted is :bosque.

Steph is back and the same as ever. Cutting another shitty, annoying tweener promo, proceeding to emasculate everyone and then they build up Nia vs. Ronda by essentially having Stephanie rip the piss out of both of them, with neither doing anything about it. Just fuck off.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

that last match. come on man. how the fuck you gonna end that so cleanly? is that meant to hype me up to see Braun and Balor at MITB? Nah mate. Cut that shit short. Give it a dirty finish. They both should've looked strong at the end. Maybe an accidental DQ at the end or a roll up of some sort.


Who's booking these trash shows?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a rough RAW.

The opening match was sluggish which wasn't a good start. The tag match was a lot of fun, but things went down once that Zayn segment started.

When the B-Team over celebrating is the highlight of your show, there's a problem.. 4/10


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> that last match. come on man. how the fuck you gonna end that so cleanly? is that meant to hype me up to see Braun and Balor at MITB? Nah mate. Cut that shit short. Give it a dirty finish. They both should've looked strong at the end. Maybe an accidental DQ at the end or a roll up of some sort.
> 
> 
> Who's booking these trash shows?


Meh I expected it.

In WWE, You have Brock > Roman > Braun >>> everyone else. 
Elimination Chamber and WM made that clear. Even as a fan of Braun, I HATE his booking now, he's literally burying everyone for no reason AND nothing is coming of it. Just that. I'd tolerate it more if Braun actually gets a certain feud or title shot from all these wins so they don't seem so meaningless.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I didn't see RAW live, but I have it DVR'd. Chances I'll actually watch it? Pretty much nil.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm on my annual boycott WWE binge. I haven't watched RAW in three weeks and genuinely don't even miss it. But my timeline was going crazy over the Bobby Lashley stuff so I had to see that trainwreck. I don't even think the Katie Vick nonsense or Bayley This Is Your Life was that bad. 

Vince has it made. He can put all the crap he wants on tv and still get millions in return. Must be nice and I actually admire the finesse of it all.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Its going to be something like Lashley is the mutant offspring of Stephanie and Vince.


----------

